# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Modular pedestals

## jwilliams

I am posting this to get some feedback and/or advice. Attached are some photos of a prototype for a modular pedestal I am developing to replace my existing fleet. The principle is to have the vitrine and its deck removable from the base, so I can stack them on pallet racking and gain a little floor space. I want the legs to be interchangeable so I don't have to match a specific set to a specific top. The rails will determine the width, and will be standardized to 3 or 4 sizes. The rails attach to the legs via bed hardware, and the top slips in and can be connected with a couple of screws on the invisible side. It would also be pretty easy to make the deck a dessicant chamber, in case that was necessary. Fitting the wood frame to the vitrine is a little fiddly, but that's manageable. Please note, this is not the finished vitrine height! Would likely be 24" tall or better. This prototype seems really sturdy, and needs only a few tweaks.

The plan is to vary only the width of the case, so I can set the saws and run lengths of plywood in each dimension/angle, and mass produce a bunch of these. Does anyone have a different system that they have used that is easier/more efficient? I'd really appreciate any feedback.

Cheers!

Jim

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

It'd great to steer away from the "standard" pedestal...my only issue with this design is that it uses a lot more material than the standard ped.
=P=

----------


## jwilliams

Paul, by my calculations, this model, for a 24" square vitrine, uses about 6 square feet more plywood, however, once you scale up the width it will actually end up being less. The only change would be on the case top, rather than the big span of plywood covering the void below the deck - that's the volume that I want to avoid storing. 

I appreciate the feedback!

Jim

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Glad you're thinking about saving wood.
=P=

----------

